# leave tag or retag



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

I was wondering if I should retag or leave the tag in on my shirts. I would much rather retag them because it completes the product but I'm just starting out and didnt know if thats really neccessary right now. I was either going through American Appreal or another well named brand, so I figure it wouldnt be that bad leaving the tag. But if I went w/ Gildan or Hanes, would that look like its a less quaity shirt? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

markw18 said:


> I was wondering if I should retag or leave the tag in on my shirts.


I think it's a matter of opinion, largely coming down to your market, your budget, and your own personal preference (I think people often undervalue the last one: the brand should be how *you* want it, so long as that's still within profitability).

In some markets (e.g. boutiques) it's outright necessary. In others it's probably not even a benefit (e.g. slogan tees). Most brands probably fall somewhere in the middle: it might be nice for the owner, it might add something to product perception for the customer, but it's not really _necessary_ either.



markw18 said:


> I would much rather retag them because it completes the product


Problem solved then: retag them.



markw18 said:


> But if I went w/ Gildan or Hanes, would that look like its a less quaity shirt? Appreciate the feedback.


Sure, but then so would the lesser quality shirt itself; the tag isn't going to do much to hide that.


----------



## markw18 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Solmu. Whats your opinon on Gildan being a less quality shirt? Is it or is it not?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

markw18 said:


> Whats your opinon on Gildan being a less quality shirt? Is it or is it not?


Gildan is a lesser quality shirt than American Apparel, but whether or not that matters will depend on who is buying the shirt. Some people would actually prefer the Gildan for its larger fit and heavier fabric. But AA use better quality fabric (and are considered better by some for other subjective reasons - like a more tailored fit).


----------

